# MEIOSIS- BIOPSY



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,  we are being advised by IVIB to have the following test-

'..Testicular Biopsy for Meiosis study would give us more genetical information of the chromosomes of your husband with a view to a succesfully result for this new cycle. This examination will also give us information enough to know if we will need to make PGD to the embryos obtained. This little surgery consists of a biopsy with local anesthesic on the testicles.'

Does anyone think this is a worthwhile thing to do and does it produce anything conclusive?  It costs 600 euros- we were quoted 1500 by IM.

thanks for any input


roze xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

roze - see the thread/link i posted on the general abroadies thred (things i wished i'd asked for) that aj started where she discusses meiosis - i know this has been written about quite a bit as aj was asking the same question awhile ago .... and i know she posted lots of info around it.  I know aj did this so she will be a good person to speak to.


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Roze,

I have been advised to have this too at IM. I have armfuls of info and the jury is out on this subject. My Dr at Care doesnt think its neccessary for me (well DH) and isnt sure it works. It cost around £2000 in Spain. PGD is something different and this is more costly with them and has some downsides too.

I dont want to ramble on and on, so drop me a line with your questions and Ill help out where I can.

I havent made a decsion yet if we are going ahead until I see my DR in the UK. 

Good luck and lots of love

Lesley


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

Lesley jane- who in Spain charges £2000?  IVIB have quoted 600 euros whereas IM quoted me 1500 euros.
We think it may be worth having at ivib just in case it reveals something,before we spend any more money on de.

Is there any site or thread that discusses this treatment from a mans point of view?  My DH is very reluctant although he accepts that I have been through a lot physically and therefore does not want to complain, however he turns green everytime this is mentioned. Are there any blokes out there who are happy to share their experiences of this?  The dr said that there is no pain, just a little discomfort, but my dh does not believe this.  Just letting anyone near will be difficult.

Cheers

roze


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi there Roze,

my dh turned green too... but if he needs soemone to talk to IM AJ as her hubby has had it and Im sure she will be happy to share with you. I cant beleive that IVI only charge 600 thats Half the price of IM!! The £2000 was for the Meisois and other tests but as you say is still 1500!!

Are you sure thast your hubby needs this as the test is not conclusive you know. Have you had a second opinion?

We dont think we are going to bother as we havent had a go with ED as yet and cant afford all the tests and ED..so we may go ahead wiothout just to see if lady luck shines down on us..Good luck to you

Lesley xxx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Roze.  I have sent you an IM re Meosis.  Hope this helps.  xx


----------

